# VHI & Moving to the UK



## DOS19 (22 Jun 2009)

Hi there

I am on VHI Plan B, which is costing me €69 a month. As I am moving to the UK soon, I am wondering whether I should or indeed must cancel the insurance. 

The main deterrent to cancelling is that, having built up membership years with VHI, I would be concerned with the “waiting period” and “pre-existing conditions” concepts that might come with a new insurance provider in the UK if I needed to claim.

The only pre-existing condition that I’m aware of is a dodgy shoulder, operated on several years ago, but which still causes me trouble occasionally. I might need another operation on it at some stage. 

On a related point, will the move to the UK require me to cancel the insurance anyway, in which case the query above is irrelevant! On this point, I would appreciate hearing from anyone with any knowledge of the UK health insurance market – i.e. is private health insurance as prevalent, and arguably as advisable, as it is in Ireland or is the NHS sufficient. 

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (23 Jun 2009)

As far as I am aware, UK insurers don't recognise time spent with any Irish insurer. UK insurers also don't apply waiting periods to cover, but instead enforce exclusions. If a condition is excluded it's not covered at all. So in the case of your shoulder, future treatment may or may not be be covered, but in either case, your time with VHI won't be a consideration.

I can't give you any information about how necessary health insurance in the UK is, but I think that about 12/15% of the UK population have health insurance. The market is risk rated, so you pay premiums based on age.

You can find information about UK health insurance on the UK Financial Services Authority's website [broken link removed]. You can also look at the Association of British Insurer's guide to medical insurance [broken link removed].


----------



## DOS19 (23 Jun 2009)

NovaFlare77 said:


> As far as I am aware, UK insurers don't recognise time spent with any Irish insurer. UK insurers also don't apply waiting periods to cover, but instead enforce exclusions. If a condition is excluded it's not covered at all. So in the case of your shoulder, future treatment may or may not be be covered, but in either case, your time with VHI won't be a consideration.
> 
> I can't give you any information about how necessary health insurance in the UK is, but I think that about 12/15% of the UK population have health insurance. The market is risk rated, so you pay premiums based on age.
> 
> You can find information about UK health insurance on the UK Financial Services Authority's website [broken link removed]. You can also look at the Association of British Insurer's guide to medical insurance [broken link removed].


 
That's great, thanks for that.


----------



## Mommah (23 Jun 2009)

DOS19 said:


> On a related point, will the move to the UK require me to cancel the insurance anyway, in which case the query above is irrelevant! Any advice would be much appreciated.


 
VHI told me they cover me for 6 months abroad (maybe just the EU not sure) but after that I have to buy their "global" policy which is pricy and you have to buy a minimum of 6 months. 
I'm covered for emergency treatment in France through my EHIC card and rely on my VHI if I need anything non emergency which I will travel home for.


----------



## LouthLass (23 Jun 2009)

Hi DOS19,

If you are moving permanently to the UK then you will be allocated an NHS number when you register with the local doctor.  I lived in the UK for nearly 11 years and I have to say that anytime I needed medical treatment I did find the service very good despite what you hear about in the media.  Everything is free from doctors appointments, blood tests, smear tests etc. With this in mind, health insurance would not have been something that I would have considered and neither do a lot of UK residents.  Paying for private insurance is ultimately your decision but I believe that the service provided by the NHS is very adequate.  Dont forget that when you start working you will paying National Insurance contributions which in effect is health insurance.  Ultimately, final decision is your own.

Hope this helps,

Kind regards

LL


----------



## DOS19 (24 Jun 2009)

thanks for all the advice - much appreciated.


----------

